# pictures of eggs



## Jami (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm farmiliar with capped brood, capped drone, uncapped larva but I have yet to see what eggs look like (or I've seen them and I don't know what I'm looking at. Does anyone have a pic, or if there's one on the site could you point me to it?


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

There are several eggs and young larvae clearly visible in the photo at this thread link to one of my queens.


----------



## Jami (Jul 14, 2011)

I went and looked and I only see larvae (or I should say the only thing I see that I recognize is larva - what do the eggs look like? then I'll go look again


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

There is one egg in the cell at center top of photo, another just to the right of the queen's right wing, and another just left of the "o" in "of" in the photo's caption.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

Eggs look like tiny little white grains of rice.


----------



## Gardenside Beehives (Jun 8, 2011)

Eggs look like miniscule pieces of rice in the very bottom center of the cells. Once you see your first you will be able to recognize them. Hold the frame up with the sun to your back to help with the lighting...


----------



## Jami (Jul 14, 2011)

I got it now, thanks much everybody


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

Check out my video. You will see a few eggs. 

http://youtu.be/bzHhEgiUkbU


----------



## Kazzandra (Jul 7, 2010)

Feel free to spread that one around all over.


----------

